# Zoom in and Save



## sdub2221 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am not highly familiar with my camera or the editing options. I have photoshop, zoom browser ex and a couple other programs. What I would like to do is zoom in on a picture, save it where I have it zoomed in at, an then open the picture again and it be zoomed to where I wanted it. Any help wuld be appreciated.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2010)

That's called cropping.

Any editing program will have a tool for it, but the icon for it changes from program to program...


----------



## sdub2221 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have some pics where the subject is far away. I use Zoom Browser EX. I use the zoom tool, get it where I want it and then save. But when I go to re-open the pic it is in it's original place and not where I zoomed in at.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 25, 2010)

Zoom browser is mainly just for printing, right?

You would have to do the cropping in something like photoshop.  Save it as a copy though, so you don't overwrite the original.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Jul 25, 2010)

You'd want to open the picture in Photoshop, then use the crop tool (pictured below) to select the area you want to use as the new picture.  Once selected, hit "Enter" on the keyboard.  The image will now be "cropped" to the selection.  Use File > Save As to save the image as a new file.  Like mentioned before, it's not recommended to save over the original, just in case you need to try again.

The crop tool in Photoshop CS3:


----------



## KmH (Jul 25, 2010)

sdub2221 said:


> ...I have photoshop, zoom browser ex and a couple other programs.


Photoshop has been around for 20 years now.

They started with Photoshop and went up to Photoshop 7. They then changed the name to Photoshop CS, and the current one is CS5.

Plus, a while back they started offering a much simpler, less expensive consumer version they call Photoshop Elements. The current one of those is Elements 8.

Which version of Photoshop do you have? 

Like O|||||||O said, to do what you want you would crop the photo.

Here is how to do that:
How to Crop a Photo in Adobe Photoshop | eHow.com

When you crop you will be throwing away pixels. You will also be making the remaining pixels bigger. Your photo is likely a JPEG and JPEG converts the original pixels onto 8 pixel by 8 pixel blocks which could become visible if you crop deeply into the original photo.

The real solution is to get closer to your subject by either physical proximity or using a zoom lens with sufficient zoom.


----------

